# Backyard Shooter?



## BR549 (Oct 24, 2005)

My CamTrakker got this pic last week on a white oak ridge behind my Grandmother's house. Is he a shooter and what do you think he would score - to me he looks like a young deer - maybe 2 1/2 yrs.


----------



## Trizey (Oct 24, 2005)

I'd say that buck would have to be at least 3.5+

Shooter in my book.


----------



## Just 1 More (Oct 24, 2005)




----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 24, 2005)

Wow, he does look young but no way I'd have the self control.  Dead deer and on my wall!


----------



## horsecreek (Oct 24, 2005)

I wouldnt be asking if hes a shooter if that helps.


do you need approval???? if you like him, take him if the chance comes...


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 24, 2005)

Slang some lead at him!


----------



## Dean (Oct 24, 2005)

*I would say 3.5 yrs old*

and if 135" 8 pt is a "shooter" in your book, then yes. He would be a great bow kill, we won't have a problem making P&Y.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Oct 24, 2005)

drop him if you see him.


----------



## Duck's and Buck's (Oct 24, 2005)

Stick him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 24, 2005)

Nothing wrong with that deer at all......


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 24, 2005)

Arrow3 said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with that deer at all......



...but just like his Cuddeback buck, he'd let him walk.


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 24, 2005)

Jody Hawk said:
			
		

> ...but just like his Cuddeback buck, he'd let him walk.




That deer would score P&Y....Mine wouldn't....Id shoot that one...


----------



## bradpatt03 (Oct 24, 2005)

no words needed here, just


----------



## Michael Lee (Oct 24, 2005)

2.5-3.5, 130ish.

Dang nice buck!

ML


----------



## Carp (Oct 24, 2005)

Dead deer.


----------



## jay sullivent (Oct 24, 2005)

i'd let him get a little bigger.










































































yeah right!!! and AAAdawg is going to church and voting republican!!!!


----------



## LJay (Oct 24, 2005)

I would only shoot him if he let me get the crosshairs on him!!!!!


----------



## Deano (Oct 24, 2005)

where does your grandma live?


----------



## quackwacker (Oct 24, 2005)

young deer!  2.5yrs.  No muscle tone and a very skinny neck.  He been gettin some good groceries though. If hes on my property then I wait another year.  If your neighbor is going to shoot him then take him first.  
It all depends on your situation.


----------



## ultramag (Oct 24, 2005)

Shooter in my book


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Oct 24, 2005)

Shoot!!!!!

I can almost guarantee you will never get a shot at a better 8-point in your GA career.


----------



## raghorn (Oct 25, 2005)

If he was where I hunt he'd be posted on the braggin' board........


----------



## the HEED! (Oct 25, 2005)

thin neck, not much muscle mass. He's young for sure but has a real nice rack already, that would be a hard call in my book. If I knew it was a situation where another hunter didnt have a crack at him Id like to watch him grow another couple of years and then have the heart attack when he steps out behind your G-MA's house! Your call brother........ He will be a giant if he goes 2 more years unscathed but thats not always possible


----------



## dominantpredator (Oct 25, 2005)

He does have a body of a 2.5 year old; but what genetics he has....if others may shoot him, you may want to take him now.


----------



## LAKOTA (Oct 25, 2005)

DEAD DEER ....... He's a booner in my side of the state!


----------



## Phat Mitch (Oct 25, 2005)

bust a cap in his ###


----------



## Mac (Oct 25, 2005)

Young, but very nice tines.

I would say in the 130's gross.

Not many people you let him walk.


----------



## Defcon15 (Oct 26, 2005)

i agree with you--i think he is 2.5 years old. his body is just not toned enough to be 3.5, but he has a GREAT rack for his age. If you can, let him walk. You will be AMAZED next year and even more in two years. All depends on what you think his survival chances are--even if they are not good, i personally would take the chance.


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Oct 26, 2005)

i would shoot him in a heartbeat


----------



## trailhunter (Oct 26, 2005)

*2.5, let him walk*

2.5 - let him walk


----------



## biggabuck (Nov 5, 2005)

I hope that sucker aint no where near my property because i got one word for ya..DEAD  ok two words REAL DEAD!!!


----------



## 7401R (Nov 28, 2005)

If he walked out on me he would be as dead as George Washington!


----------



## Dub (Nov 28, 2005)

That's a fine looking young buck.  Even though it would be scary what he'd look like in a year or two....I'd shoot him.  Our lease is small and bordered by "kill everything" hunters.  I would not expect him to make it another year.

That buck has it all....genetics and getting some quality food.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm guessing a very healthy 2.5 yr old. Gross in the mid- 130's too.


----------



## labman (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm guessing he would be dead if he came out on me. I don't care how old he is age doesn't matter to me, I don't discriminate according to age. Shoot him!


----------



## captainhook (Nov 28, 2005)

It does look like a very young buck except for the rack. He must be some genetic freak to have bone like that already.


----------



## Widowmaker (Nov 28, 2005)

Nice 2.5 year old deer would score in the mid 120"'s. Easy 140 next year but I would smash him with a bow.


----------



## deuce (Nov 28, 2005)

I killed a similar looking buck 2 years ago that had tall 13.5" tines with a smallish body. The taxidermist cut out his jaw and we estimated his age at 3.5  This buck reminds me of him. We scored him in the high 130's of course I don't take any deductions. 
He'll be a good-un next year.


----------



## BIGGUS (Nov 29, 2005)

BANG


----------

